# My '05 Z



## VEX (Jun 19, 2006)

Hiya;

This is Premium pack Z , optional Rays forged 18' wheels, and orange leather...Everything else is serial...except ice in the back, ill post pics later...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh, track package


----------



## VEX (Jun 19, 2006)

chimmike said:


> ahh, track package


"track" ???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's what they call it over here stateside, becase it has the brembos and VDC.


----------

